# Zacapa Rum



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I like rum, I like rum quite a lot actually.

However, I've always been a Minor League rum drinker. Don't get me wrong, I've enjoyed the minors quite a lot. Me and Captain Morgan have had some good games together, and I've always loved the times I've spent swinging my Black Bat.

But after spending some time on CS I learned of some great opportunities in the majors... Ron Pampero for one, I met him last week and was really blown away by his game. But, there's this player named Zacapa that I hadn't spent any time with until tonight - I now know what a true superstar is all about. Welcome to The Show.

I was somewhat hopeful I wouldn't find the Majors that impressive - the equipment is a lot less costly in the minors you see, I can play the game a lot more frequently. So, it looks like I'll continue to play in the minors but, when life permits it, I'll step up and enjoy the Majors from time to time.

I've gotta run, thanks for listening... Zacapa just hit the showers, and the Captain is calling me.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the club! Be thankful you're playing the rum game and not the single malt scotch game. You can get excellent rum for ~$40, good luck finding that kind of value with Scotch. Even bourbon tends to get a little pricier than that for the 'high end' bottles.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Welcome to the club! Be thankful you're playing the rum game and not the single malt scotch game. You can get excellent rum for ~$40, good luck finding that kind of value with Scotch. Even bourbon tends to get a little pricier than that for the 'high end' bottles.


I was actually thing the same thing as I wrote my post! At my local package store my bottle of Zacapa was out on the shelf for me to grab and check out... most of the best scotches were in a nice cabinet, all locked up. And the prices were WAY north of my rum!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I find some very good single malt scotch in the $35 - $50 price range thank you very much. And the single malt I stock to serve during parties to people who think they know scotch is McClelland's Speyside which will set you back a whopping $21 or there abouts.

Zacapa is one of the best sipping rums I've found and I personally consider it heresy to use it with mixers.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> I find some very good single malt scotch in the $35 - $50 price range thank you very much. And the single malt I stock to serve during parties to people who think they know scotch is McClelland's Speyside which will set you back a whopping $21 or there abouts.
> 
> Zacapa is one of the best sipping rums I've found and I personally consider it heresy to use it with mixers.


That's good to know, I'm not a Scotch drinker but wouldn't mind keeping some to serve to my guests. I don't mix my Zacapa, I don't even like to dirty with ice. I keep some others aroud to splash in my Coke.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

It just doesn't seem right without an alluring photo.

Here is one that I took and posted in another Zacapa thread

Happy sipping


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful Picture Richard! BTW, it's on my list for my next purchase after I finish my Flor De Cana Centanarios....See Pic Below!:tu

(WARNING THE FOLLOWING IMAGE MAY BE OFFENSIVE TO OTHERS):r










:tu:ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a run over to Total Wine in Kennesaw for some great pricing. I get my Drambuie Scotch Whiskey there for a reasonable price,,$28 for the big bottle. Glenmorangie is also there for about $40. I'm afraid to tap into the Rums,,,,I already have more vices than I can deal with at the present time.



itsme_timd said:


> I was actually thing the same thing as I wrote my post! At my local package store my bottle of Zacapa was out on the shelf for me to grab and check out... most of the best scotches were in a nice cabinet, all locked up. And the prices were WAY north of my rum!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Try the Zaya rum also.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Gary - Heck, one more vice one kill ya'... hopefullly.
I'll have to check out Total Wine, someone else told me Mink's has good prices.

Mac - Another one try sounds good to me! I saw in a couple other threads that the Zaya was really good.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's everything you need to know about this fine libation. It is a mortal sin to even consider it for mixers...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=201634


----------

